# Jet Wear Hot Peel transfer paper any good? Which transfer paper to use?



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this business and so far haven't used many kinds of paper. Can anyone tell me what they think of Jet Wear Hot Peel ? I would appreciate any advice .Thank you.Alice


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

where did you get that one?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: transfer paper*



allie said:


> Hi, I'm new to this business and so far haven't used many kinds of paper. Can anyone tell me what they think of Jet Wear Hot Peel ? I would appreciate any advice .Thank you.Alice


Couldn't tell ya. I use Transjet II from New Milford Photo.


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

Hi, thank you Dirk. I just got some Everlast or IronAll.I guess it goes by both names.I read that it fades quickly however so don't know what to do as I have a large order of shirts to do. Also do you transfer on mousepads and if so what kind of paper do you use? thanks.Alice


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: transfer paper*



allie said:


> Hi, thank you Dirk. I just got some Everlast or IronAll.I guess it goes by both names.I read that it fades quickly however so don't know what to do as I have a large order of shirts to do. Also do you transfer on mousepads and if so what kind of paper do you use? thanks.Alice


I haven't done any mouse pads yet. I know coastal business supplies sells the blanks so you may ask them about what paper is best. There's a link on the left of your screen.


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

Thanks again Dirk, I'll check that out. I've been using just the Avery stuff you get at Wallmart,but thought there must be another kind I could get in larger quantities. Mousepads are fun to do! I'm very anxious to try the tshirts Alice


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

Hi, I saw it on ebay and wondered if it was any good. Alice


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: transfer paper*

The general standards for quality are either IronAll (and it's various other names) or Transjet II/Magic Jet. Get some samples of both of those and compare them with anything else you're thinking of trying to judge for quality.

E-bay is usually not a good place to get transfer paper.

Avery paper is fine for hobby work with an iron, but you'll want to use a professional quality paper with a heat press for commercial work.


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

Thank you Twinge.I just got some IronAll,in Canada it goes by Everlast. I'm anxious to try that.Thank for info.Alice


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*



allie said:


> Thank you Twinge.I just got some IronAll,in Canada it goes by Everlast. I'm anxious to try that.Thank for info.Alice


 I used ironall and transjet 11, both are good in t-shirt and mousepad. I buy the supply from imprintables.


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

Hi, thank you Roq for reply. I've been using IronAll tonite for tshirts...just got it a few days ago. It looks a little faded so I don't know how it will be on mousepads.
I did shirts for my grandkids and they are delighted.


----------



## oasis (May 18, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

We use the light fabric paper from tshirtpaper.com for mouse pads. Works great and priced well too... Just make sure you hot peel, not cold when doing mouse pads.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: transfer paper*

Hi Allie,
try transjet or jet wear on mousepad and ironall on t-shirt. I used jet wear also from ebay they are nice also like transjet. I use transjet in mousepad because they are vibrant in color, and ironall in shirt because i can iron them directly.




allie said:


> Hi, thank you Roq for reply. I've been using IronAll tonite for tshirts...just got it a few days ago. It looks a little faded so I don't know how it will be on mousepads.
> I did shirts for my grandkids and they are delighted.


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Roq, thanks for the reply. I did get transjet and I like it for the mousepads. Thanks for that suggestion. Its still a learning process.Can you tell me if I'm supposed to wash the tshirts before tranferring?  Allie


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

No need to wast the shirt before you transfering the design,but some do that...for me i don't wash the shirt....


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Roq, thanks so much! This forum has been a blessing.That will save some time.I'm still slow at this. Allie


----------



## allandones (Sep 29, 2008)

where can i buy transjet II?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

here's the link
Ink jet Paper for Inkjet Printers, fine art photo and matte inkjet paper - Inksupply.com


----------

